# WTB 1036 or 1042 Jon Boat



## onthewater102 (Mar 17, 2015)

Not really concerned with make/model - just needs to be wide enough that two big (but very careful & accustomed to being on the water) guys can fish small ponds with trail access only. We like to stand up a lot, so a 1032 isn't going to cut it even if they're stable for other people we've passed up enough of them locally in our hunt for something used. Located up in CT but I'm willing to pickup a good distance away (~3hr drive) if the price & quality are a good match (no major dents, deep gouges or leaks - normal scuffing/scraping expected). Not looking for anyone's old lumberyard project - this needs to be able to be carried empty several hundred yards or more. Not interested in another trailer, trolling motor, outboard etc., just the boat please.

Paperwork for registration is a must - CT is full of lazy, liberal, union bureaucrats with nothing better to do than send their minions out to ticket you if you strap an electric motor on a tin boat out in some remote location accessible only by trail.

Budget is flexible based on size & quality or I can offer up my 50hp outboard (see my other post) as a trade.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 17, 2015)

I think I have the boat you are asking for but we're very far away from each other. Depending on how big you and your friend are I think you might need a bigger boat. I weigh 200 and my friend was probably 315 and we were about to sink this one. Maybe 2.5 inches from the top of the boat to the waterline. Just fyi


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm 6'3 & 230# and he's 6'1 & 190# so it's not going to be perfect I know, but the places we're going to use it won't have any traffic. Where r u located?


----------



## stonesifer68 (Mar 18, 2015)

You may want to look into building a boat from plywood and fiberglass. My brother built a 16 footer that only weoghs a little over 150 lbs. I know there are smaller designs that weigh considerably less and I am very impressed with the one he built.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2015)

Thank you - that sent me daydreaming for a while - but by my math there is no point in building it if it would require me to buy a tig welder as that would blow the budget...so the way i could build it the final product would weigh +/-130lbs ~ 150lbs which isn't much lighter than what I've got, and that's with only a rear bench and a slightly elevated casting platform up front with an entirely fiberglass boat...however, the upside would be that I could make it such that it would be able to accept a 20hp outboard which would be straight up sick in a 10' boat...but no, not feesible right now.


----------



## Abraham (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm in southeast Kansas. Can't imagine trying to stand on top of this one though, much less with a partner.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 18, 2015)

it's a 1036 though? not a 1032? I'm not talking about standing on an elevated surface - only on the bottom of the boat. Kansas is WAY too far - but you warned me in the first place...I was curious just the same...


----------



## Abraham (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm pretty sure it's a 1036. I'll put a measuring stick on it tonight and message you back.


----------



## derekdiruz (Mar 19, 2015)

Why not a 1236? I had one for duck hunting and my buddy and I carried it through the worst areas over hundreds of yards of marsh and so forth. One suggestion is to make a small dolly. Then you just need someone pulling it lightly.


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 19, 2015)

Need to be able to get it by myself too. Too swampy for a dolly


----------



## Abraham (Mar 20, 2015)

Turns out mine was a 1032. I always thought it seemed wide but maybe that's because it's so short :mrgreen:


----------



## onthewater102 (Mar 20, 2015)

12.5% wider makes a huge difference in stability - not that i'm expecting this to be the most stable craft floating or anything, but I'll take every bit i can get and still get the boat down to the water by myself. I was avoiding all the local offers I see listed on craigslist as they're all 1032's and 1029's.


----------

